# mysql51-server installation cannot stop



## Hizzle (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, all!

I'm trying to install mysql 5.1.28_1 from ports collection on freebsd 7.1.

I'm using the following commands:

# cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server
# make install clean

Installation starts, but cannot stop, it goes by circle again and again.

This is the "last" strings in circle:


"
checking "for man pages to remove"... dropping ndbcluster embedded
configure: creating ./config.status
configure: WARNING: Unrecognized options: --with-mysqlfs

MySQL has a Web site at http://www.mysql.com/ which carries details on the
latest release, upcoming features, and other information to make your
work or play with MySQL more productive. There you can also find
information about mailing lists for MySQL discussion.

Remember to check the platform specific part of the reference manual for
hints about installing MySQL on your platform. Also have a look at the
files in the Docs directory.

Thank you for choosing MySQL!

# thein it starts again:

 /bin/sh ./config.status
config.status: creating libmysql/libmysql.ver
config.status: creating zlib/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/taocrypt/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/taocrypt/benchmark/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/taocrypt/src/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/taocrypt/test/Makefile
config.status: creating extra/yassl/src/Makefile
...
...
# then it again shows me this last string:

Thank you for choosing MySQL!

# and startring again

 /bin/sh ./config.status

And it goes forever(((

Please, help!
Thanks!


----------



## danger@ (Jan 11, 2009)

update your ports tree with
`# portsnap fetch extract`

and try again.


----------



## Hizzle (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you, for reply.
The problem is solved.
HW that I use was powered off more than 9 months, and time was stopped on 2008 year. 
So, I corrected date to current, and mysql5.1 installed successfully.


----------

